# Ordering Seeds To Australia???



## RangerDanger (Jul 16, 2008)

hey guys
been browsing the forum for a while and thinking about starting an outdoor grow

i want to know of any seedbanks online that will post to australia also will customs sieze my order?

i would be intrested in getting some lowryder seeds but ill take what i can get

thnx guys!


----------



## mikey420budd (Jul 16, 2008)

dude, im interested in the same thing, but indoor. let me know if u hear of any good seedbanks, ive heard Nirvana is good, and The Joint Doctor.


----------



## beach36 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gday boys,

Im in the same part of the world as you. See the previous posting re cannabean.

Ive used Planetskunk twice for one success, and one failure. The beauty of them is they have a NAB bank account, so keeps things tidy (naturally deposit in person using the first 4 letters of an email address as a ref. Tell them its an eBay purchase if they get nosey).

Im waiting for a Nivara order as we speak, so if it comes through will update. One piece of advice, get them sent out in a mates name who doesnt grow, and to a different address.


----------



## RangerDanger (Jul 21, 2008)

if i were to order seeds and get busted would police get involved?

is there anything i could get charged with?


----------



## beach36 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wouldnt think so mate, however I wouldnt get seeds sent 

a) either to my home

b) in my name

if I was growing. To me its a red flag for the wallopers, a little like flogging electricity.


----------



## beach36 (Jul 23, 2008)

As promised gents, I received my beans today from Nirvana.

Good stealth, good prices, great communications, it took 15 days from ordering to receiving.

The best yet Ive dealt with.


----------



## blackout (Jul 23, 2008)

RangerDanger said:


> hey guys
> been browsing the forum for a while and thinking about starting an outdoor grow
> 
> i want to know of any seedbanks online that will post to australia also will customs sieze my order?
> ...


g,day mate , lots will post to oz ,i have used several ,but last was planet skunk ,quick etc ,and so far they are looking good ,i prefer not to get anything from holland direct ,but other people may tell you different? , i have used a few ,some quicker than others ,but so far no problems with the filth ,i think if customs find them they may confiscate them ,but i cant see the filth coming to your home for a few seeds ,and the seed banks usually pack them discreetly ,so you dont have a pack of something that will easily seen as seeds ,no matter what border controll says on t.v they just cant check every item of mail , i think if you are getting a parcel from india , or some suss place they may scan it ,but millions of items are sent daily ,they just dont have the time or resources to check them all.
good luck regards blackout.


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Jul 29, 2008)

beach36 said:


> As promised gents, I received my beans today from Nirvana.
> 
> Good stealth, good prices, great communications, it took 15 days from ordering to receiving.
> 
> The best yet Ive dealt with.


Hey beach, i to am looking to order some seeds, whats the website you got them from? i googled "nirvana seeds" and there are 10+ sites that have "nirvana" (in the www) did they come from holland?? also what state are you in? your state might have diff laws??? (im in vic) one more question did you pay with C.C? if not how??
Cheers m8..

Has anyone had any problems of anykind in ordering seeds from the net??


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 25, 2008)

look into pick and mix
nuff said

and theres always a chance youl get burned 
anyways some ppl here ask a lot of questions dont they.

All ill say to end this is nirvana will get you busted or ripped eventually sorry to say

P.s i dont do anything illegal i am merely roleplaying atm


----------



## crazedtimmy (Dec 25, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/104720-anyone-get-seeds-into-australia.html


----------



## buddog (Dec 29, 2008)

I just got some seeds into Oz from Attitude, no problems. Took 10 days.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

pick and mix 
to oz from pickandmix 5 days generally
reliable too my last 50 beans made it fine and at christmas time 

true man there just good at what they do 
thats y ive become a pick and mix supporter lol


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 29, 2008)

i rekon if you check thinks out its a sure thing heaps send to aus all with no worries just look for them i not gunna let a good thing out but its worth paying a little bit more for disceet post and country


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

i can guarantee pick and mix tho im from oz and ive found them to be the best
i dont type this just because its fun ya know, i type it because its true and people shuld know.

But hey if you wanna learn the hard way like me go for it lol

i agree with kaneboy research dont just run into buying from a place cos it looks good


----------



## stilltokin (Dec 29, 2008)

Ive ordered of Nirvana like three times
and the stealth is incredible(im in NSW).
Ive had some nice plants outside because of them.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

i dont like attitude its a bit harder to get my order where i want it to go. and to the people. 

where as pick and mix seem tobe the best in almost every aspect.

listen im not gonna sit here saying try them try them
all i can say is there good i live in oz and ive found them better than others

sadly to my grief Nirvana and the attitude included i urge you not to go them youll get a customs letter like me or they wont send your shit lol.... you could get lucky tho

p.s my nirvana stealth shipping was shit house. sorry to say


----------



## stilltokin (Dec 30, 2008)

Jester88 said:


> i dont like attitude its a bit harder to get my order where i want it to go. and to the people.
> 
> where as pick and mix seem tobe the best in almost every aspect.
> 
> ...


Ok i get pick and mix is a good site but ive ordered off Nirvana numerous times to OZ and their stealth was so good I had to look through it properly to find em. The package i got from them a few days ago, the stealth was so incredible customs would NOT find em if they opened it. Dont know what happened to u Jester but this is the best seedbank ive ordered off yet. I could tell you what the package looked like from Nirvana but that wouldnt really be stealth anymore...


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah well im happy for you no shit lol.

my nirvana escapades have been nothing but shit.

try pick and mix

i bet they make it and that yourt happy with the merchandise


----------



## stilltokin (Dec 31, 2008)

yea ill probably try pick and mix next if I have to order seeds. Will probably just breed my strain I have growing now(aurora indica) so I dont ever have to go through that sketchy shit again.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 31, 2008)

stilltokin said:


> yea ill probably try pick and mix next if I have to order seeds. Will probably just breed my strain I have growing now(aurora indica) so I dont ever have to go through that sketchy shit again.


you should you wont be sorry i guarantee it 

besides wouldnt it be good to be able too mix an change 
or even cross. not hard if you know whatyour doin.

the hillbillie ways of getting seeds are good. enough but with more patience and material know how and time. you could be BREEDING and growing your most favourite weed. ie your aurora and jack herer cross

mmmm doesnt that sound yummmy
thats one possibility.

but i just find its good to have a few beans in the arsenal ya know
.

p.s sorry about the long useless post im bored.

but basically i have tried a few ace. some are ok but others ar usless or rip offs.

i got in trouble from this site for slandering nirvana... well in my oppinion they suck. i paid about 150 bux for 3 strains my order didnt come. took me ages too finaly get in contact with them. so they resend, the resend didnt come.. a letter from customs did tho. an my next one from them wasnt even what i ordered it was 20 (most probably skunk seeds, thats all they could say.)

plus you cant call them really and there jus strait up hard to get hold of.

there a goodbank tho apparently maybe iwas just unlucky

this among other things led me to pick and mix finally

and i havent looked back since


----------



## stilltokin (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea aurora and jack sounds like a good mix! You definately got unlucky with Nirvana, but I think theyve changed now for the good I mean I havent seen anyone complain lately about em, all ive heard was good news. 
Hope u had a good New years, the fireworks are just so trippy every year after smoking a few blunts. Thats my tradition for new years haha blunts and booze---Ive got a headache so I gotta lie down....


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 31, 2008)

stilltokin said:


> Yea aurora and jack sounds like a good mix! You definately got unlucky with Nirvana, but I think theyve changed now for the good I mean I havent seen anyone complain lately about em, all ive heard was good news.
> Hope u had a good New years, the fireworks are just so trippy every year after smoking a few blunts. Thats my tradition for new years haha blunts and booze---Ive got a headache so I gotta lie down....


this was 2-3 months ago i got ripped by nirvana.
so i stay away from them 

i like pick and mix in case u cant tell lol


----------



## johnMcClould (Dec 31, 2008)

Nirvana is the best all 3 times i got my shit and my kid loved the gift it came in


----------



## stilltokin (Dec 31, 2008)

johnMcClould said:


> Nirvana is the best all 3 times i got my shit and my kid loved the gift it came in


Thank you


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 31, 2008)

pick and mix have a nirvana section

so it doesnt really worry me.. 

i like the nirvana strains i dont like the company for reasons previosly stated


----------



## kovo (Oct 27, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yeah well im happy for you no shit lol.
> 
> my nirvana escapades have been nothing but shit.
> 
> ...


hey mate is this the pick and mix site your talkin about http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/

are these guys a seed bank? or do they order the seeds from other seeds banks then ship them off to you? cheers


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 28, 2009)

umm there a seedbank bro, the get there seeds from proven breeders and sell them for them. lol. 

yes thats the picknmix site. they dont ship here anymore BTW. maybe they will again one day im really hoping the do they are the best jouint ive found. seedsman rocks too


----------



## AdamQball (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok i tried Nirvava shop.com thay say they dont deliver to australia so i tried www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk and thay dont deliver to oz WTF i need seeds can someone point me in the rite direction please


Cheers
AdamQ


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 10, 2010)

AdamQball said:


> Ok i tried Nirvava shop.com thay say they dont deliver to australia so i tried www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk and thay dont deliver to oz WTF i need seeds can someone point me in the rite direction please
> 
> 
> Cheers
> AdamQ


 planet skunk, seed boutique.. and that speedyseeds that advertisies ALL over rollitup.. hes not a bad bloke actually


----------



## AdamQball (Jan 10, 2010)

Wish me luck i ordered some beans and they are on the way shit i hope i get them


----------



## gbabyy (Jan 17, 2010)

hey guys just read through everything i really want to get my hands on something sweet for home where's worked recently? most of the posts are pretty old


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi there, I live in the Nations Capital so Customs here is ridiculous... But I have had no problem in dealing with buydutchseeds.com

Their stealth delivery is second to none...

Aussie, Aussie Aussie
Oi, Oi, Oi....

Laceygirl...


----------



## purple_vl (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey guys i too would like to know who sends to aus and has proven success as i would like to get my hands on some good stuff any help would be really good thanks


----------



## JackGunja (Jan 20, 2010)

Ordered some beans from Planet Skunk and Seeds Boutique 7 days ago and i got the ones from PS but today but still waiting on the other ones. I recommend Plant Skunk because they have a Australia bank account which makes it easier and there price are pretty good. I'm in Victoria by the way.


----------



## AdamQball (Jan 20, 2010)

Now i am stressed i orderd mine from Amsterdam marijuana seeds .com on the 10th so i hope to get them soon or i will have to try planet skunk man i hate getting ripped off


----------



## JackGunja (Jan 20, 2010)

go planet skunk they dominate the stealth game


----------



## Job888 (Jan 20, 2010)

Did you guys send to your own name and addresses or to someone else?


----------



## JackGunja (Jan 20, 2010)

i used different name but same address and the name i used was ben dover haha


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 21, 2010)

could be worse how do you think *peter phile* woulda went lmfao.


----------



## AdamQball (Jan 22, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything good or bad about kindseed.com


----------



## JackGunja (Jan 24, 2010)

just got my seeds from boutique pretty fast delivery and super stealth delivery and i got 10 free seeds Haze x Skunk so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## AdamQball (Jan 25, 2010)

JackGunja said:


> just got my seeds from boutique pretty fast delivery and super stealth delivery and i got 10 free seeds Haze x Skunk so I'm pretty happy.


Still no beans 

How did you get free seeds JackGunja ?


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 25, 2010)

Planetskunk.com 
worked 6 times all in 20 days not very stealthy but they get in
no free seeds but I stick to what works


----------



## JackGunja (Jan 25, 2010)

seeds boutique just chucked in a 10 extra freebie seeds. they do it with every order i think.


----------



## AdamQball (Jan 28, 2010)

I got my seeds today from kind seed co i orderd them on the 21st so they were super fast.Still havnt got my seeds from amsterdam seeds


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 30, 2010)

just a bit of fod for thought. 

amsterdam is known for what in particular????
now logic would say that something from there has a higher screening rate pwer se'. so MHO is that ordering from somewhere different may pay off. ie none of my nirvana orders made it...... 

though plenty have made it to others from holland based banks etc. perhaps i was just unlucky 3 times


----------



## AdamQball (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes but if it was found by customs i would hear from them


----------



## whereami (Jan 31, 2010)

hey,just used goldenseed.uk 2 times.both parcels arrived in 5 working days.they are sent with tracking so you can keep an eye on the whole thing.and stealthy,fuck!!! i had a hard time finding them.the plants i am growing are pooey smelly healthy little suckers.TOP NOTCH!!
i wont be going anywhere else.just email "GENE" to organise shipping to OZ.
great customer service and great deals.just got 50 NL for 50GBP.and always freebies.
your a dick if ya dont try em!!!they also have the "wreck" range.and all the top breeders best strains. 
goldenseed.uk


----------



## AdamQball (Jan 31, 2010)

hey great slogan goldenseed.uk your a dick if ya dont try em!!!


----------



## whereami (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks adamqball.i have a couple more if ya wanna hear em.
or you can do what they do in china and go without.


----------



## jace (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey I have just ordered some seeds from BC seeds. Sent the order away a few days ago and have just found some forums saying they are scam. I can only hope they are not, they have an awesome website...(maybe half the catch)... so I'll keep you posted and let you know if they arrive.


----------



## AdamQball (Feb 5, 2010)

jace said:


> Hey I have just ordered some seeds from BC seeds. Sent the order away a few days ago and have just found some forums saying they are scam. I can only hope they are not, they have an awesome website...(maybe half the catch)... so I'll keep you posted and let you know if they arrive.



So are Amserdam marijuana seeds i have waited over a month for them and still no beans. Kind seed co and seed boutiqe are GREAT i got seeds in 6 days from them with freebies


----------



## jace (Feb 5, 2010)

AdamQball said:


> So are Amserdam marijuana seeds i have waited over a month for them and still no beans. Kind seed co and seed boutiqe are GREAT i got seeds in 6 days from them with freebies


 Thanks heaps mate, if they don't arrive, I'll give them ago...Cheers.


----------



## rob85 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

i just bought some seeds from planetskunk.com, i'm just wondering say customs does find it, what will happen? Will I get a huge fine and jail or nothing?

Has this happened to anyone here?

first time poster, cheers!


----------



## AdamQball (Feb 6, 2010)

rob85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i just bought some seeds from planetskunk.com, i'm just wondering say customs does find it, what will happen? Will I get a huge fine and jail or nothing?
> 
> ...


Ihave asked the question a few times around here but never got a answer i think you may just get a notice or something


----------



## rob85 (Feb 6, 2010)

AdamQball said:


> Ihave asked the question a few times around here but never got a answer i think you may just get a notice or something


Ok cool, does anyone else have any ideas? 

come on there has to be somebody on here who has had this experience???


----------



## GaryOak (Feb 15, 2010)

You'll just get a notice saying they've been confiscated and if you want to get them then write to them to get a court date, however if the item is not yours do nothing and nothing will happen.

Essentially they don't do anything.

It's a shame Nirvana and Attitude seed bank don't ship to Australia anymore there are only shitty scam websites and not many you can trust.

High Quality Seeds is a name that people trusted a while ago, like I said dunno if they will ship to Australia anymore.


----------



## natsez (Feb 20, 2010)

just got skunk cross north lights from bc with freebies 2 thumbs up.


----------



## samjohnnylee (Feb 20, 2010)

Love to do that dude.. May I know the conditions to look after these firms... !!!

Sam.

.


----------



## stewbert (Feb 26, 2010)

hey guys
anyone here from brisbane aust?


----------



## jace (Feb 26, 2010)

jace said:


> Thanks heaps mate, if they don't arrive, I'll give them ago...Cheers.


 Beans arrived today....Yahoo! I had my doubts. Aewsome looking seeds, very large and fully matured. They arrived in a letter sized soft pack in glass vials. Not the most stealthy way but they say if they post them that way in a standard size they slip through with the normal mail and doesn't go through customs. Very happy customer and happy to reccomed B.C Seeds.com.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Feb 26, 2010)

Dude what strains did ya get from bcseeds I was gonna order a cheap one to see if it's for real


----------



## eire08 (Mar 21, 2010)

came across this website that ships worldwide http://www.femalecannabisseeds.co.uk/. i got some white widow x Big bud from them.


----------



## Free Wheelin Franklin (May 21, 2010)

Hey crew Free Wheelin Franklin here, how are you all ?

I have been out of the home grown scene for a bit and wanted some good quality stock to get back into it.

Its been ages since I have ordered any seeds from overseas, I have read some of the posts that were posted last year about this but wanted to have some current news.

The only questions I have is has anyone ordered and received any seeds lately and if so who did they use and how long did they take?


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 21, 2010)

go planetskunk dude
its the go for oZ


----------



## Free Wheelin Franklin (May 21, 2010)

Cheers Jimmy
I have checked out there site, not a bad range.

Thanx


----------



## matttt (May 25, 2010)

Just got a packet of white skunk seeds from PlanetSkunk. I was a bit suss at first, my firefox browser came up with a big warning "this site has a poor reputation" and after I paid using their australian bank account I tried to email to supply payment details but the mail was returned 3 times. I was feeling unsure at that stage. They replied to sms, albeit briefly. The package arrived in 3 working days, in an envelope as plain as it gets. I am 600 ks from the nearest city. I have lost stuff coming from Holland before. Very happy with PlanetSkunk


----------



## Free Wheelin Franklin (May 27, 2010)

Hey matttt thats great news 
will have to get onto these guys and pick up some beans asap I think.

hmm white skunk hey , yumm

FWF


----------



## mack74 (May 27, 2010)

speedyseedz to aus, fast and actually gets here


----------



## matttt (May 27, 2010)

Cheers Freewheelinfranklin ......Seedsman got thru too, just received pack of white widows....comes from the UK wrapped in a seedsman t-shirt....5 working days...as someone else said here, anything from amsterdam probably goes into a separate pile at the australian customs office


----------



## matttt (May 27, 2010)

and they've got Strawberry Cough


----------



## Free Wheelin Franklin (Jun 2, 2010)

well thats what I was thinking too, anything coming from Amsterdam would be up for ultra checks.

Man I have been out of the scene for way too long, there are soooooooo many strains out there and most I have not heard of.
Lol I must be getting old.

FWF


----------



## dezybone (Jul 4, 2010)

hey man i was look at site and in says they dont send to australia??


----------



## herp derp (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm thinking planet skunk is the way to go. Anyone know what the deal is with paying by cash? I know you have to pay in Euros, it says so on their payment section. However, when you go to order the seeds and pay for them it's not there. Do you just mail the appropriate amount accompanied by what type and quantity you want as well as your address? Any answers would be much appreciated.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 14, 2010)

Change the payment to aud on there website then use their nab account to pay 
works a treat


----------



## herp derp (Jul 14, 2010)

so you can just deposit cash straight into it huh? sorry i'm a bit of a noob. You dont need any other records or anything?


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 16, 2010)

nah ya have pay number i think but its all good


----------



## drifter1978 (Jul 16, 2010)

these guys will ship anywhere. they have some great genetics and super stealthy packageing. easy payment options and great customer service.

just register and youre away.they have a breeders forum as well

heres a link

http://trichomekings.net/auction/index.php


----------



## herp derp (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks jimmy just wanted to use cash, skunk looks great


----------



## yuccazoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello -finding a company that will send to australia should be no problem. Im in the u.s and have been ordering seeds for years. Now mostly from england .Bottom line is Im assuming the us custom dept or whatever you want to call it, is alot more serious and have all this fancy tech then alot others ,but Ive always got my seeds.The companys sending you seeds dont make it obvious in any way .They even use different co names on the return-senders spot. claim it as ortamental stuff. so dont worry to much.Remember the seed people would not make any money and be out of biz.pic a common country to order from ,like canada (which has no laws against mailing them or even pot products) or england. hope this helps alittle yuccazoo


----------



## Nimbus2506 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ordered seeds from seedsman.com. Hope they are able to get through.


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 17, 2010)

just ordered from attitude mandala's hashberry & speed queen. 7 days and counting till they show up, tude is always on time.




speed queen is my throwback, first grow ever. lookin forward to round 2.


----------



## Nimbus2506 (Jul 17, 2010)

Attitude now deliver to Aus? =/
They didn't last week


----------



## herp derp (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, I have cleverly deduced that ordering from a place other than Holland is definitely the sensible option. Planet Skunk is the best.


----------



## Hans Wurst (Aug 2, 2010)

Just ordered some seeds from planetskunk. Payment as cash deposit via NAB was easy. Am a bit nervous that I do not fuck up my visa status here but used false name and do not have anything in our house which relates to drugs.
PS: Don't tell my wife. She would kill me


----------



## bar (Aug 9, 2010)

hey noobs, just read this - http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2010/07/07/151921_news.html , quite relevant !!!


----------



## Hans Wurst (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys, forgot to give you an update. Seeds from planetskunk arrived 6 business days after I confirmed them to have paid anonymous via NAB . Live around Melbourne and it is still bloody cold here. I want to grow the ladies in a pot and bring it outside during day. When can I start with the seeds? Any idea if possums like to eat the these plants?
Thanks, Hans Wurst


----------



## Basket (Sep 18, 2010)

ordered from them about 4months ago never arrived, never got a notice nothing COOL


----------



## kovo (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.seedboutique.com/sindex.php arrived in 7 days to melbourne Australia.


----------



## Originalien (Sep 30, 2010)

The statistics of how many parcels are able to be randomly checked is something ridiculous, 1 in every 130,000 peices of mail a day. 
The Measure that are used are simple - 
Sniffer Dogs On The Mail line In processing. 
Ultrasound / Xray style technology. 
Investigative Research From Probable Cause , IE PACKAGES FROM COLUMBIA AND INDIA ALL of these technologies focus on the search for POWDERS. 

This is not the only thing they are looking for, they are looking for weapons etc 2, or wads of money etc. Truthfully a few seeds is the last thing the posty is looking for. Someone on page 1 had it right though - 

If you can avoid it dont get them sent to your house, get them sent to a mates house that is cool with it ( or not if ur that kind of mate, lol ) Have someone elses name on the package. Someone random if u have too.

A few tips if you are REALLY paranoid - Look for empty houses on the market that are shit and have been empty for a while because the real estate is having trouble finding tenants...... read the mail in the slot, find the name of the previous tenants and then order your shit to that house with that name, then track ur order, and start scoping out the empty house when its due......


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 30, 2010)

getting seeds into australia is easy, go with planetskunk and you will be fine, or rhino seeds
https://www.rollitup.org/groups/aussie-growers-club.html join this group of aussies we list seed banks that we have successfully ordered from etc...


----------



## Originalien (Sep 30, 2010)

bar said:


> hey noobs, just read this - http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2010/07/07/151921_news.html , quite relevant !!!


 OK im not a lawyer but i know enough about the law to say that dude fucked himself over quite nicely..... The police come knocking on your door asking "Did you order cannabis seeds from overseas" Even though the package is not in the household owners name.... He says yes. Why say yes. That is the whole point of putting a previous tenants or randoms name on your order. So you can say "No sir i dont know wtf your on about". 

The article dosnt mention whether they came to his house with a warrant to search the premises. I do NOT believe that police have the authority ( EVEN IN THE COWBOY RUN {CORRUPT} POLICE STATE OF QLD ) to obtain a search warrant on a domestic residence over a random peice of mail being delivered to an address all because a peice of mail had a new tenants name on set mail. I find it hard to believe that in this above mentioned case that the police had a search warrant and executed the warrant then found what they found. 

They investigated, he dobbed himself in coz he was scared or stoned or stupid or all 3 and then the case went from there.... You would be surprised by how stupid some stoners are when it comes the law or how co-operative stoners are when they are scared to spend a night in lock-up.

RULES OF ANY BUST - SHUT THE FUCK UP. LET THEM CHARGE YOU, GET A LAWYER. You will spend 1 night in lockup till u get infront of a judge in the morning then u will get released on bail. LET THE POLICE DO THEYRE JOBS. DONT DO IT FOR THEM. 

YES They can do exactly what they did, which is come and knock on your door, investigate a bit by asking a few questions... Anyone ordering seeds online should prepare theyre house hold accordingly for such a visit. IF you have a hydro setup and you then order seeds to your own home, WHILST you have the setup going full steam then im sorry but that is fucking stupid.

If u are growing, then theoretically u have lots of weed. GIVE A MATE A FEW FREE OUNCES, TELL HIM TO EXPECT POTENTIAL KNOCKS. Make sure he is willing and understands what he is in for. Alot of people who just have a bong in theyre house wont be scared of getting a knock on the door about that shit....


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 30, 2010)

Originalien said:


> The police come knocking on your door asking "Did you order cannabis seeds from overseas" Even though the package is not in the household owners name.... He says yes. Why say yes. That is the whole point of putting a previous tenants or randoms name on your order. So you can say "No sir i dont know wtf your on about".


lol what an idiot


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 2, 2011)

I want to get some autoflowering seeds as souvenirs ... are there any sites that people have RECENTLY successfully purchased from ? any and all advice much appreciated ... 

Alternatively, does anyone sell souvenirs ? (I know I'm new here but please dont hold that against me)

not too sure if the last sentence is allowed by mods.. if not then take it down


----------



## jbgreasycod (Dec 2, 2011)

hey guys, new to this and was wondering what some of you thought about getting seeds sent to a PO box with a fake name? thanks.


----------



## jbgreasycod (Dec 4, 2011)

bump, to the top.


----------



## Supa smoka (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi has anyone got seeds in to queensland or aus in the last few months and if so which seed bank are the best and what others send to aus


----------



## Supa smoka (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi have puchased from several recommend seed banks of all your posts. Spent a bit of money so hope atleast some will arrive. will post the names of the banks and success rate of them getting in once or if they arrive. then will update on germination.


----------



## Supa smoka (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi guys just recieved conformation and shipping details. Extremely quick through both companies. Will list them if they arrive with sucess


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd go through herbies or attitude... My two favourite places for seed selections, They often have a few interesting strains that the other one doesn't stock...


----------



## hotnhigh (Jan 20, 2012)

try www.bonzaseeds.com i hear gr8 stuff bout their seeds & del from my aussie m8's

hope that helps


----------



## shockingshot (Feb 2, 2012)

hotnhigh said:


> try www.bonzaseeds.com i hear gr8 stuff bout their seeds & del from my aussie m8's
> 
> hope that helps


This site looks very nice, single seeds as well wouldn't mind trying them out, can anybody else vouch for bonzaseeds?


----------



## wizlife (Feb 16, 2012)

hey has anyone tried ordering seeds into Melbourne VIC ? would love to know.
Thanks in Advance !


----------



## GenePerfect (Feb 18, 2012)

Originalien said:


> OK im not a lawyer but i know enough about the law to say that dude fucked himself over quite nicely..... The police come knocking on your door asking "Did you order cannabis seeds from overseas" Even though the package is not in the household owners name.... He says yes. Why say yes. That is the whole point of putting a previous tenants or randoms name on your order. So you can say "No sir i dont know wtf your on about".
> 
> The article dosnt mention whether they came to his house with a warrant to search the premises. I do NOT believe that police have the authority ( EVEN IN THE COWBOY RUN {CORRUPT} POLICE STATE OF QLD ) to obtain a search warrant on a domestic residence over a random peice of mail being delivered to an address all because a peice of mail had a new tenants name on set mail. I find it hard to believe that in this above mentioned case that the police had a search warrant and executed the warrant then found what they found.
> 
> ...


police in aus carry a generic warrant. They want in, nothing you can do... Take it from an aussie... Cops are cun*s


----------



## hotnhigh (Mar 20, 2012)

shockingshot said:


> This site looks very nice, single seeds as well wouldn't mind trying them out, can anybody else vouch for bonzaseeds?



yep they seem to have a following on Ozstoners.com forums & great reviews on http://cannabisseedbankguide.com/seedbank.php?sid=172

I order some DNA genetics 60 day wonder from Bonza & got them through no problems at all.

hope that helped


----------



## nugmeup (Mar 20, 2012)

Attitude.. Use Aussie dollars sent in a registered envelope.. That is all.... From what I've been told ...


----------



## hotnhigh (Mar 20, 2012)

nugmeup said:


> Attitude.. Use Aussie dollars sent in a registered envelope.. That is all.... From what I've been told ...


could do.... I used UKASH on bonzaseeds.com as its instant and safe, no worrying about your dollars getting snagged in the post. I just bought a ukash voucher fo rthe right amount at my local store and paid using the voucher#, easy & no fuss!
never used attitude but read a lot of good and bad stuff about them, what worries me is they seem to keep getting their customer db hacked  so maybe not for me (bit too paranoid)


----------



## Deligonca07 (Apr 10, 2012)

bonzaseeds ordered 31/3 shipped 4/4 sitting on my desk right now 11/4 with one freebie plus gift , thats what i call stealth boyz go for bonza . I live in brissy


----------



## cannabuilding (May 18, 2012)

Attitude worked here for me, was only a small order with 6 freebies.


----------



## mrcisco (May 19, 2012)

Herbies worked for me. Fantastic discreet packaging and about 3 weeks delivery. Also used prepaid visa card.


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 19, 2012)

"police in aus carry a generic warrant. They want in, nothing you can do... Take it from an aussie... Cops are cun*s" 

im fairly certain thats a load of bs. if they dont have a warrant dont let them in, end of story. if they ask and you let them in or they are invited in, thats your own fault. or they can enter if they have reasonable cause like they believe someone inside may be in danger etc but they cant just search your house for no reason us aussies have civil rights too.

also i have always used attitude with no dramas. but have also heard real good things about bonzaseeds


----------



## GUN1 (May 19, 2012)

I got picked up because of my first order from attitude. A few people I know use Sensible seed with no problems. I have received every order from Marijuana-seed.nl I stopped growing for a few years then recently decided to put a couple outside and thought I'd use Attitude to try some cup winners and bang police at the door. They were good though they could see it was just a bit of purse I was growing and the officer that seemed to be in charge took me aside and told me it was the order that they got me on and not to order from overseas again.


----------



## bboybojo (May 19, 2012)

Yikes. Glad my last order from attitude got through, even more glad that it was 74 seeds, as I won't need to order again.
I got some through planetskunk previously with no issue either.


----------



## goodro wilson (May 20, 2012)

Sea of seeds has excellent super stealth I'd try them


----------



## GUN1 (May 21, 2012)

Yeah it was pretty disappointing. I don't think I'll do another order.
Nice dog Goodro! is it Neo ? Bandog?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2012)

High grade seeds worked twice for me and both times arrived within 10 days. Service was awesome too


----------



## Technical Stoner (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey Everyone

Has anyone had any successful orders of recent?
I'm thinking about ordering from Bonza or PlanetSkunk.

Are people still getting successful orders from the above mentioned companies?

Regards
Techie


----------



## Technical Stoner (Jul 17, 2012)

Went with Bonza

Here goes.


----------



## hotnhigh (Aug 3, 2012)

Technical Stoner said:


> Went with Bonza
> 
> Here goes.


You wont regret it mate, I ordered my 3rd order from Bonza 8 days ago and got them from
the postie today, all in tact, cool free gift, gr8 stealth & no hassles. Really cant say enough
good stuff about BonzaSeeds.com and mate they are givin away free Auto AK47 Fem seeds
which look awesome.

I used to use herbies who to be fair were ok, attitude suck piles of roo shit and I wouldnt
spend a minute there never mind a $, Picknmixseeds are useless & provide fake tracking#s
so i am gonna stick with bonza until they give me any reason not too

Its tricky getting your beans delivered but well worth it


----------



## sboz (Aug 29, 2012)

*"police in aus carry a generic warrant. They want in, nothing you can do... Take it from an aussie... Cops are cun*s.." 

"im fairly certain thats a load of bs. if they dont have a warrant dont let them in, end of story. if they ask and you let them in or they are invited in, thats your own fault. or they can enter if they have reasonable cause like they believe someone inside may be in danger etc but they cant just search your house for no reason us aussies have civil rights to"

in qld at least, the drugs misuse act and/or the health act enables cops to enter where-ever, whenever they want. they usually need a reason first, tho. if there is a public health risk, like say a speed lab(explosive) or a bunch of filthy junkies throwing their pins in the street (or they, ah-hem, suspect such things), they can enter to search.
*


----------



## sboz (Aug 29, 2012)

ps. anyone getting any thing in in qld at mo? mine "awaiting clearance" for just on 3 days..... 50-50 at this point, i reckon. i buy a lot of ebay crap from overseas; electronics, car parts, sunnies... NOTHING clears in a day, at least in my experience..


----------



## Jaycal (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey I ordered seeds from attitude they shipped out fast and the sat in Brisbane for ever and attitude reshipped... Guaranteed 21 day bit but the second lot have now been sitting at Brisbane for a week which blows looks like I won't see them according to the other posts here... Really wanted the beans in the next couple of weeks a pain


----------



## sboz (Aug 30, 2012)

pain is right! amping to get mine in for the season.....oh well.. still only 4 days but i'm already thinkin not gonna happen... auspost are either onto the packaging (they cant all be stupid; advice from overseas mail services could tip them off), or there is a couple of customs/post workers up here with a shitload of free seeds in their pockets! i reckon its maybe lack of customs dec. stickers... every piece of mail needs one regardless of content/value, but i think that the seed mobs don't use em to avoid ID markings on parcels.... can anyone with successful deliveries (from any state) confirm this???? i reckon they should use them and any other official requirement..even declaring true value of the "camo" item...all good lies are 90% truth....


----------



## Jaycal (Aug 31, 2012)

We might be quicker going to Amsterdam and packing seeds into orifices... Wish attitude had a store in qld!


----------



## Scroga (Aug 31, 2012)

I got 1st order from bonza, but on second no go..now these guys guarantee resend with airsure if lost/customs , well my second order didn't make it, instead of resend they've just been giving me the run around..ignoring my emails


----------



## Scroga (Aug 31, 2012)

be careful with bonza they don't like to help if something happens, when they claim they ' guarantee' they will... Yeah ..I'm still waiting!


----------



## Scroga (Aug 31, 2012)

ordered august promo order from attitude and am still waiting nearly been a month...


----------



## sboz (Aug 31, 2012)

Scroga said:


> ordered august promo order from attitude and am still waiting nearly been a month...


seems to be hit and miss. 
read about bonza lack of service..pretty bad considering the seeds are worth what? about 8 cents each? i mean the breeders don't just make a 100 of each.. there would be tens of thousands at a time! and anyone with the space and a bit of time/research can do it.. plant cloning or just self-pollinating existing strains like i plan to experiment with..stuff it up and take another clone..
i'm still hopeful. like i said, i order lots of stuff from china, uk, usa, games from korea(cheap!) all the time. and none of it gets to me in under 2 weeks. just had a cd from the states delivered took 3 weeks!!!! a real, actual cd..(periphery- periphery 2 if anyone likes metal..). so unless they posted it 2 weeks after i paid (ebay), which i know they did not, that cd was sitting somewhere for a while...
sometimes, even domestic parcels take over a week....


----------



## Scroga (Aug 31, 2012)

sboz said:


> seems to be hit and miss.
> read about bonza lack of service..pretty bad considering the seeds are worth what? about 8 cents each? i mean the breeders don't just make a 100 of each.. there would be tens of thousands at a time! and anyone with the space and a bit of time/research can do it.. plant cloning or just self-pollinating existing strains like i plan to experiment with..stuff it up and take another clone..
> i'm still hopeful. like i said, i order lots of stuff from china, uk, usa, games from korea(cheap!) all the time. and none of it gets to me in under 2 weeks. just had a cd from the states delivered took 3 weeks!!!! a real, actual cd..(periphery- periphery 2 if anyone likes metal..). so unless they posted it 2 weeks after i paid (ebay), which i know they did not, that cd was sitting somewhere for a while...
> sometimes, even domestic parcels take over a week....


yes they must be pretty well off if they keep taking punters moneys with no beans to show..its hard to get decent strains where I am so I have to go seed banks to get something quality going..yeah I've been researching colloidal silver and was going to try that till my mate burnt his top cola with light and it threw out what I'm assuming are feminized seeds..so that seems easier..lol ..I'll just keep waiting and praying that I get my beans... P.s don't get me started on metal bro! Haha.. lovin Sylosis, Unearth , As I Lay Dying


----------



## sboz (Sep 1, 2012)

Scroga said:


> yes they must be pretty well off if they keep taking punters moneys with no beans to show..its hard to get decent strains where I am so I have to go seed banks to get something quality going..yeah I've been researching colloidal silver and was going to try that till my mate burnt his top cola with light and it threw out what I'm assuming are feminized seeds..so that seems easier..lol ..I'll just keep waiting and praying that I get my beans... P.s don't get me started on metal bro! Haha.. lovin Sylosis, Unearth , As I Lay Dying


you mite be onto something there with the light thing.. was thinking stress can induce seeds but do'nt wanna do whole plants if possible so a lot of light on an isolated bud for a week or so a month before the end of flower........????? resulting seeds mite be hi risk of hermies but maybe worth the risk if from decent gear and in low quantities...super easy...
me heavily into protest the hero at the mo.... fortress and scurrillous are masterpieces!


----------



## Scroga (Sep 1, 2012)

Exactly! but if there gonna herm they won't do it till the end of flower when the mom was burnt, dunno if thats right or not, but I heard the seed banks produce seeds with a light poisoning technique..i kept some seed from my mates bud but have yet to try em


----------



## Scroga (Sep 1, 2012)

i was thinking burn a couple of the smaller buds at the bottom with a cfl...no great loss if it 
doesn't work. PTH comes recommended, well I better check em out then! Cheers bull


----------



## Scroga (Sep 1, 2012)

fuckin Bonza..just discovered that my white widow feminized seed I bought off them has turned out to be male....biggest cunts ever!


----------



## Jaycal (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like I have lost a second order to brisbane customs... Aaaaarg wondering if I should get it sent in a tin next time instead of a t shirt will it make a difference? Anyone having any success via brissy?


----------



## sboz (Sep 3, 2012)

Scroga said:


> I got 1st order from bonza, but on second no go..now these guys guarantee resend with airsure if lost/customs , well my second order didn't make it, instead of resend they've just been giving me the run around..ignoring my emails


what did the package look like that you got? white envelope? customs declaration sticker on it? could you track it all the way in??
yeah pth are awesome. decapitated and periphery also at top of list at the mo..
ps sux about your male plant....


----------



## Scroga (Sep 8, 2012)

came in black plastic air mail baggy...i won't say what item was on the bag...didn't look for customs sticker, sorry bud.. Yeah I could track it all the way to my local... I tried pth (maybe 30 secs) and the vocals didn't get me (i know lame attempt) I need it more like Chimaera! Yeah boi!


----------



## Scroga (Sep 10, 2012)

sboz said:


> what did the package look like that you got? white envelope? customs declaration sticker on it? could you track it all the way in??
> yeah pth are awesome. decapitated and periphery also at top of list at the mo..
> ps sux about your male plant....


Bonza still won't help with resend, yet attitude resent straight away...no ifs or buts..Very refreshing to wake up and not get pissed off by emails saying they can't and won't help.. So now I've ordered more lol.. Waiting on herbies, attitude and bonza... Surely I can get 1 through..


----------



## sboz (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah mines still a no show.. oh well back to the drawing board. mite try attitude..


----------



## Scroga (Sep 16, 2012)

sboz said:


> yeah mines still a no show.. oh well back to the drawing board. mite try attitude..


Sweeet! Got my attitude resend no probs, in breeders packs an all! Happy days.. Bring on the pineapple express!


----------



## sboz (Sep 17, 2012)

herbies resent today (tonight anyway); see if they get here.. sending regular air mail so it mite fool the thieves (if they are thieving..) mite also try from sea of seeds..sposed to be good..


----------



## Scroga (Sep 19, 2012)

Herbie has resent mine also as mine didn't even make it out of the UK...


----------



## wizlife (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm about to order from attitude seedbanks to Vic.
anyone that had success ordering from attitude to Vic ? just a bit paranoid, get back to me asap thanks


----------



## sippinslurpies (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey man... Ive recently gotten two orders sent over one from sea of seeds and the other from bonza seeds and both arrived within about 3 weeks. Sea of seeds was quicker though by about a week. I am yet to try Attitude and probably wont as I'm happy with the other twos service.


----------



## wizlife (Sep 19, 2012)

sippinslurpies said:


> Hey man... Ive recently gotten two orders sent over one from sea of seeds and the other from bonza seeds and both arrived within about 3 weeks. Sea of seeds was quicker though by about a week. I am yet to try Attitude and probably wont as I'm happy with the other twos service.


so you reckon SeaofSeeds would be a better option then bonza ?


----------



## Scroga (Sep 19, 2012)

Attitude will help if there's a problem, plus they have good promos on usually around the 11th? Bonza won't issue a resend if they don't make it and they don't have any good freebies..... Try Herbies also..


----------



## sippinslurpies (Sep 20, 2012)

I dont care one little bit about freebies, most freebies ive gotten have had shit germ rates so i recon they are old seeds. I mainly ordered from both in the hope that one would arrive and they both did, so win win.


----------



## sippinslurpies (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh and we, as members of roll it up, get a discount from sea of seeds.


----------



## Scroga (Sep 20, 2012)

l check em out..what's the promo code?


----------



## Scroga (Sep 20, 2012)

they look good...only thing is they don't do pick and mix...


----------



## sboz (Sep 29, 2012)

Scroga said:


> Sweeet! Got my attitude resend no probs, in breeders packs an all! Happy days.. Bring on the pineapple express!


btw could you track your orders all the way in? what did the auspost site say and how long in customs if you know...?
myherbies resend in customs 4 days and counting now. not holding my breath...


----------



## Scroga (Oct 1, 2012)

Best thing you can do is have patience.... Got my Herbies resend....only thing is it says opened for quarantine inspection...yet they didn't take the beans..? Anyone else had this? If so...did you get busted after you received them?


----------



## sboz (Oct 1, 2012)

Scroga said:


> Best thing you can do is have patience.... Got my Herbies resend....only thing is it says opened for quarantine inspection...yet they didn't take the beans..? Anyone else had this? If so...did you get busted after you received them?



sux about the inspection..in your name? you'll never be sure if they know. how many all together? how well were they hidden/disguised? or just packs in t-shirt? if just in shirt i'd wait for a while!! have read (on here and other forums) of a few cases of seemingly unseen seeds in inspected deliveries. don't know what happened tho. mite be worth waiting at least a couple weeks and have a clean-up... seems hard to believe that they wouldn't find them, unless they DONT physically take apart the contents y'know with a screwdriver and have a good poke around or whatever...x-ray alarm they would; general random inspection can't see that they'd be allowed...look for scratches near any access points to item.. have you destroyed your delivery envelope/parcel? if not, put the cover item back in, write "not at this address" on it and throw it back in the mail box.. you can always say : "no officer, dont know what your talking about. i innocently re-posted it cos i'm a good citizen and the parcel did not belong to me." 
i'll be opening mine if it gets here VERY CAREFULLY!!

ps i have no patience. want my seeds! my resend tracking says still received and awaiting clearance. status: transferred.. (since last tuesday, but thats only 4 working days.)the first attempt always said status: received by facility and still says that for 5 weeks! waiting now for about 6-7 weeks!! i'm still hopeful they resend will show up this week. if not, i reckon they're gone too.. don't know whether to trust the tracking....auspost can be slack..
or maybe both orders will show up in another month.. just as likely. 

i'm not 100% convinced about the thief theory. big risk to take almost EVERY airsure packet..lot of risk. you go to jail for that shit, stealing mail if you work there is a no-no.... plus, you'd need a good crew of at least 2-3 to help out, cover for your frequent trips to your locker/toilet/smoke breaks/however you stash.... 1 or 2 here and there i could believe. but 80-odd % of cannabis seeds orders?
dunno. i reckon customs are onto them. do they still send seizure notices? i'v not got one yet for first attempt; read somewhere they don't even bother anymore. the sheer volume of incoming mail makes it impossible to catch everything, but they are pretty good. the dogs CAN smell seeds apparently.


watch yourself for a while. at least your seeds are ready to rock and/or roll whenever you are...


----------



## Scroga (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmmm....the item itself had plastic wrapping...didn't notice if it had been tampered with..didn't look too hard though..they left a pamphlet in there stating what had happened upon inspection....dogs or xray picked something up...they opened looking for organic matter..satisfied the item was sealed/no apparent organic matter discovered they resealed.... Thank f!... If your item has only just transferred 4 days ago , its still coming...? 
Bonza is the only one I've had trouble with.... P.s I don't mind waiting for grade A world class genetics...


----------



## sboz (Oct 2, 2012)

*P.s I don't mind waiting for grade A world class genetics...is why i'm getting antsy! ah well....
sounds like you'll be ok.. still worth a pause to be sure but.
4 days for the resend..its the different status thats confusing me.. is "transferred" on it's way, out of customs, or is it still transferred To customs? sucks cant just ring up and ask......!
*


----------



## sboz (Oct 2, 2012)

sorry also how long did your resend take in total??


----------



## Scroga (Oct 2, 2012)

You can't rely on the tracking information aus post sometimes dont update accuratley....sometimes items get held longer at some stages then other..differant time zones, public holidays (england)...theres not a set time, the postal service has such a massive volume of mail to get through which also is 
not set..general rule of thumb is contact seed back if not received after a month..don't be all angry anderson on em, say politley there is a problem with your order and is there anything they can do to help? What I do is check royal mail to make sure it's made it to the country, from there just gotta wait..my herbies order hadnt left england after 3/4 weeks! Told Herbs..he sent lresend'.....out of the blue(had written it off) it appeared at my p/o then week .later the resend came! Sorry herbs! Moral is shits all over the place between the two countries postal services...ya gotta be prepared ta lose some... That's why it's good to go with herbs or the tude, better odds you'll get ya shit!


----------



## sboz (Oct 3, 2012)

Scroga said:


> You can't rely on the tracking information aus post sometimes dont update accuratley....sometimes items get held longer at some stages then other..differant time zones, public holidays (england)...theres not a set time, the postal service has such a massive volume of mail to get through which also is
> not set..general rule of thumb is contact seed back if not received after a month..don't be all angry anderson on em, say politley there is a problem with your order and is there anything they can do to help? What I do is check royal mail to make sure it's made it to the country, from there just gotta wait..my herbies order hadnt left england after 3/4 weeks! Told Herbs..he sent lresend'.....out of the blue(had written it off) it appeared at my p/o then week .later the resend came! Sorry herbs! Moral is shits all over the place between the two countries postal services...ya gotta be prepared ta lose some... That's why it's good to go with herbs or the tude, better odds you'll get ya shit!


tryin to be patient!!!! herbies the only one ive tried.. keep telling myself that they'll turn up 2moro.. but original order been there for goin on 6 weeks now so thats gone i reckon.. resend only been there for a week now so still a chance.... good to have someone going thru similar.. my first orders and if you ask too many questions on here or ozstaoners etc everyone is suss!! gotta be careful i know but i'm no narc!! 
anyway, cheers for the advice..
gonna try SOS if this herbies resend doesn't show up.......heard they're pretty good..... gonna lose a month or so of the season but.......


----------



## Pepinho18 (Oct 3, 2012)

sippinslurpies said:


> I dont care one little bit about freebies, most freebies ive gotten have had shit germ rates so i recon they are old seeds. I mainly ordered from both in the hope that one would arrive and they both did, so win win.


Very true. The freebies I got germed... but the sprout looks pathetic and deformed... the seeds I actually bought already look a lot healthier and it's only been a week since I sprouted them.


----------



## Scroga (Oct 3, 2012)

1 week? Plenty of time!..don't forget they just had the queens bday(public holiday) wich means the postal is backlogged a whole days worth of mail...(Aus too) catch my drift... shits not gettin expressed man lol! Don't make say I told you so when ya get em....yes it is painfully slow waiting for something that gives ya a fat! Try and not check for a week or two ... If you got breeders packs removed, should get em...herbie pretty stealthy, dude mine was opened and they still didn't get em... If your doin another order check Attitude, they got new promo starting in 3/4 days...


----------



## Scroga (Oct 3, 2012)

Well just checked the letter box..and there is a nice little suprise sittin in there for me.... GDP and Querkle...yeah boi!....Thanks again Herbs!


----------



## sboz (Oct 9, 2012)

dammit still nothing!! not on tracking either....
boo hoo. gutted.


----------



## butcher73 (Oct 12, 2012)

can someone please give me some advise on the better strains to use in northen parts of aus for indoor as the humidity is high ? cheers


----------



## Newbiez (Oct 13, 2012)

butcher73 said:


> can someone please give me some advise on the better strains to use in northen parts of aus for indoor as the humidity is high ? cheers


Since you're doing an indoor grow just try to keep some air flow in the grow area and aslong as the other conditions are right you should be fine.

On topic, Just ordered seeds from Sea of Seeds, Hopefully they get here ok


----------



## sboz (Oct 14, 2012)

anyone get pm'd with an offer of seeds?? is that usual?? my head saying no way but the rest of me wants seeds! 2 herbies orders no show...


----------



## Jaycal (Oct 16, 2012)

Got attitude order third resend ! Woohoo


----------



## Newbiez (Oct 17, 2012)

My Jock/Jack Horrors arrived today from SOS, I was actually expecting a longer delay, Came into Melbourne Customs last night, at my door today, Unopened and packaged Unbelievably. Though I did have a misshap while unpackaging the seeds and ended up with them all mixed together so unsure whats what so Won't know until flower I guess.

Does anyone know if it's possible to tell the difference between seed types or more importantly, regular vs fem? xD There is 1 reg seed hovering around in there somewhere and I would shoot myself if I wrecked a batch of jacks with it.


----------



## AdamQball (Jan 19, 2013)

Must be my time to wait for beans I placed an order at the start of the month it got to Perth 14/1/13 and is still sitting there WTF


----------



## ChroNicoN (Jan 19, 2013)

seedsman .... have great customer service and fast ship

in past had used attitude until my order never arrived and zero customer service .... then used seedboutique until they stopped allowing cc's and my aud$205 magically dissapeared in the post


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 20, 2013)

Demon seeds are also reliable, ive had a few orders recently come within a week! 

Freedom of seeds are also good with good customer service


----------



## AdamQball (Jan 21, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Demon seeds are also reliable, ive had a few orders recently come within a week!
> 
> Freedom of seeds are also good with good customer service


Are demon seed posting to au last time I went there they were not posting here but that was a while ago. if my seeds don't show up soon I will go to demon and order some more


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah man, ive had 5 orders in the last 6 months from them


----------



## Scroga (Jan 21, 2013)

Demons webpage design worries me because it is so similar to Bonzas....i didnt have good luck with Bonza, bad customer service not to mention being
lied to! on several occasions!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Ah ok, well you can take it from me that they are 100% legit  all my orders arrived in 7-10 days from ordering too


----------



## Scroga (Jan 21, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah ok, well you can take it from me that they are 100% legit  all my orders arrived in 7-10 days from ordering too


ok, get em in breeders packs or just pick n mix? might give em go..just for the extra breeders...but i am loyal to Herbie..hes always been good to me! 100% recieved, the tude 80%, Bonza 10%..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 22, 2013)

Nah they dont come in breeders packs but they come labelled and well packaged. They also come with pieces of the breeders packs so you know they come from the packet! Always fresh too, all of mine have popped in a few days 

Im always loyal to demon, never done me wrong what so ever  atttitude did well by me as well!


----------



## Scroga (Jan 22, 2013)

Ive gotten breeders packs through the tude, both g13 labs pineapple express and dinachem came in sick little tins!..least I know there not substitutes...trust issues I know...haha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha yeah i know what you mean hey. I was dubious too but the ones ive grown so far look exactly how they were described on the site and very similar to the pics  

Attitude ones come in wicked packaging though


----------



## SicMate (Feb 2, 2013)

Scroga said:


> ok, get em in breeders packs or just pick n mix? might give em go..just for the extra breeders...but i am loyal to Herbie..hes always been good to me! 100% recieved, the tude 80%, Bonza 10%..


Warning to others about Bonzaseeds orders to Qld Wa. Their stealth is really detectable and a lot of people are now donating money and receiving nothing. They should at least give orders over $50.00 lost at least 3 free seeds or even bag seed in regular post as a act of good faith, cost them bugger all. They then tell me that there only a 1 In 10 chance of making it through with extra stealth and better odds just with regular standard post. Why didn't they suggest this after I made my purchase with extra stealth and suggest going regular as they know the odds. If you purchase from them just get 3 seeds max or choose another seedbank that has good business practise like Herbies or Attitude.


----------



## tentlad (Feb 3, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Haha yeah i know what you mean hey. I was dubious too but the ones ive grown so far look exactly how they were described on the site and very similar to the pics
> 
> Attitude ones come in wicked packaging though


Going to put an order through Demon in a sec, fingers crossed... What are the other sites you would suggest using??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2013)

Other sites ive used are attitude, sea of seeds and freedom of seeds  all have arrived safely


----------



## Scroga (Feb 3, 2013)

and Herbies! riu are affilliated so that may give you piece of mind..


----------



## AmbushRep (Mar 5, 2013)

Demon Seeds arrived safely today. Only took a week!! Pretty Stoked!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice man  ive found them great as well!


----------



## nortos (Mar 11, 2013)

i have ordered seeds from herbies and bonza and both came....
stealth was really good in herbies.... better than bonza..... 
herbies took 8 days since order placed to get to sydney .
Bonza took 12 days
all seeds germ and grew
my score
herbies 9/10 (quick deliv,good price,got freebies, great stealth, great seeds)
bonza 7/10 (great seeds, no freebies)


----------



## nortos (Mar 11, 2013)

will be trying demon next


----------



## Scroga (Mar 12, 2013)

Fuck bonza


----------



## lazyjackson (Apr 10, 2013)

Have my order all queued up on attitude (granddaddy purp ) and pretty stoked to press that confirm button, but first it seems thesedays the only option is credit card payment from Aus, no paypal, and maybe a required sign on delivery. Any issues with using real name/address? :/


----------



## ThirstyRoss (Apr 10, 2013)

No, there are no issues using your real name and address. In fact, it's important that you do, in some cases the Post Office won't leave the package at your door and you have to go sign for it, if you put it under a fake name they will not release the package to you.


----------



## valahru (Apr 13, 2013)

lazyjackson said:


> Have my order all queued up on attitude (granddaddy purp ) and pretty stoked to press that confirm button, but first it seems thesedays the only option is credit card payment from Aus, no paypal, and maybe a required sign on delivery. Any issues with using real name/address? :/


Beware the tude man, I have 2 orders with them, both with guaranteed shipping and they are yet to turn up. Sent countless emails but they just ignore me now. cannot even get confirmation on a resend. spent $300 and nothing. not even a reply. They don't care once they have your money. Been trying to get my order resent for over a month now.


----------



## Phosphoro (Apr 17, 2013)

Positive review for BonzaSeeds. Ordered Bonza Bootleg on 7th April, and they arrived on the 17th of april here on the east coast of AUS. No dramas at all, were in customs for 2 days. Great stealth.

Thanks!


----------



## wahoo (May 7, 2013)

My question is " How may are getting through customs in Brisbane?" I have ordered plenty of times in
Vic and always got my seeds through Melbourne customs. One order was on my door step in 3 days. 

I have since moved back to QLD and I have an order that's been sitting in there for 3 weeks (obvious customs got them)
and now I have to wait another week for a resend. 

Thinking of sending them to a friends house just to get them through customs. I spent $300 on this lot and this is my 
last chance so I think I'll get them sent through Melbourne in 2 different packages this time round.

Just been reading a lot on riu about brissy being pretty hard to get beans through? Any Queenslanders having trouble lately
or is it just my shit luck?

My mates got an order that's been in there for 5 days also so we will see what happens to his, but at this stage not looking good


----------



## smithcon (May 14, 2013)

Did it require a signature?? or did the postie just drop in the letterbox. and did you get it shipped to your address??. 



Phosphoro said:


> Positive review for BonzaSeeds. Ordered Bonza Bootleg on 7th April, and they arrived on the 17th of april here on the east coast of AUS. No dramas at all, were in customs for 2 days. Great stealth.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## smithcon (May 14, 2013)

Can anyone tell me when ordering seeds do you have to sign for the parcel or does the postman drop the parcel in the letterbox if no is home when using the track and trace
shipping method??
and whats the best way to go about getting seeds sent without using your own address??


----------



## logitech2013 (May 17, 2013)

I purchased from 3 different seedbanks online including Bonza, Herbiesheadshop and some other one & I live in Brissy and they've all been intercepted, I'm pretty sure customs in Brisbane is fucked hard ahaha. Oh well been given refunds and resends for them being caught, not too bad. Hopefully I'll get a breakthrough and finally have some good seeds instead of using bloody bagseed all the time..

Edit: I know they've been intercepted because I've got the Royal Mail Tracking Id's for all the shipments and I've checked each of them and they say that they are currently being processed at customs or something..and their all about from a month ago..sooo..god knows, nobodies come knocking so that's always good, the sites use good privacy protecting stuff I've heard and read


----------



## Min8040 (May 17, 2013)

My last order was from sea of seed (SOS) and they arrived to my day within 2wks. No sig was required. That was last year.
I`m currently waiting on new order from herbies. Its only be a couple days now so only time will tell.


----------



## gojira (Jun 11, 2013)

_deleted_


----------



## wahoo (Jun 17, 2013)

logitech2013 said:


> I purchased from 3 different seedbanks online including Bonza, Herbiesheadshop and some other one & I live in Brissy and they've all been intercepted, I'm pretty sure customs in Brisbane is fucked hard ahaha.


Here's the deal guy's! Brisbane is hard core on anything that is tracked. Just use regular mail if you want beans in QLD, I got mine the other day (10 working days) and the postie dropped it off in my mail box. The fucked part is you can't use any guaranteed shipping methods because the seed bank can't track em. If you want the guaranteed shipping you will need to send them to a different state. 

I had an order hit customs down south (Don't wish to say which city) at 1.00pm on Tuesday and it was delivered to a mates place on Thursday 12.00pm (takes a day for mail to get to that area so it left customs that same afternoon) Fast as fuck down there.

I don't recommend bonzas as in there fine print they don't resend if customs seizes them.Totally defeats the purpose of paying for guaranteed shipping.

Smithcon- Depends on what shipping option you use, regular mail the postie will drop them off (No tracking), International Express post (Tracking number but you don't need to sign for it an oz post courier will usually just leave it in your mail box) and there's International Express Post Signed For (Tracked and signed for)

It depends who you order of also. Some banks require the signed for option if you want there guaranteed shipping option. Herbies and Sea of seeds don't use it so your good with them.

Remember regular mail in QLD!


----------



## KushLyle (Jan 29, 2014)

Hare, it's direct delivery and I signed the parcel. No problem whatsoever as a courier is the one handling the customs issues. They seem to have good relations I suppose


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Mar 9, 2014)

wahoo - your information is completely incorrect! We have several guaranteed shipping options which are just that...guaranteed. I'm not clear why you've posted something contrary however you can find the relevant information on our shipping information pages here http://bonzaseeds.com/pages.php?pageid=2


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Mar 9, 2014)

Just a quick note guys. We've now introduced bulk pricing offers on over 100 strains. This means pack prices on these strains are now up to 25% off and cheaper, in many cases, that buying from the breeder.

We're also offering discounts on these strains when you purchase 2 seeds or more.


----------



## toddk0 (May 29, 2014)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> wahoo - your information is completely incorrect! We have several guaranteed shipping options which are just that...guaranteed. I'm not clear why you've posted something contrary however you can find the relevant information on our shipping information pages here http://bonzaseeds.com/pages.php?pageid=2


*International Warning*
We dispatch our seeds on the condition that they will not be used by others in conflict with applicable local law. Unfortunately, regulation and implementation in respect of cannabis seeds often differ from country to country. We therefore advise you as a matter of urgency to make inquiries about the regulations to which you are subject. For this reason, www.bonzaseeds.com can regrettably accept no responsibility for products intercepted or lost in transit if you place an order for a product to be sent to a country where it is illegal.

copied straight of bonzas page so they say they will guarantee shipping till it doesn't come and then will say that it was in the conditions its not guaranteed bonza you lying dog


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jun 7, 2014)

Again, the above covers untracked mail options only. Guaranteed shipping options come with free resends as we previously outlined.

We do not tell lies and we always honour our guarantees.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2014)

blackout said:


> g,day mate , lots will post to oz ,i have used several ,but last was planet skunk ,quick etc ,and so far they are looking good ,i prefer not to get anything from holland direct ,but other people may tell you different? , i have used a few ,some quicker than others ,but so far no problems with the filth ,i think if customs find them they may confiscate them ,but i cant see the filth coming to your home for a few seeds ,and the seed banks usually pack them discreetly ,so you dont have a pack of something that will easily seen as seeds ,no matter what border controll says on t.v they just cant check every item of mail , i think if you are getting a parcel from india , or some suss place they may scan it ,but millions of items are sent daily ,they just dont have the time or resources to check them all.
> good luck regards blackout.


 done one order 2 months ago thru herbies all gd got order inside 15 days to aust


----------



## 420_RED_EYE_JEDI (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all I just received my order from HERBIES I can't talk for bonza as I've never ordered through them but I would hands down recommend HERBIES got my order to Melbourne in about a week they kept me informed the whole way and made the whole experience a complete breeze


----------



## shadowseedscanada (Sep 3, 2014)

We ship to australia, shadowseeds.ca


----------



## PsychoticOne (Sep 6, 2014)

I have received two orders from Bonza Seeds recently with no dramas at all. 15 days it took to deliver to regional South Australia which I think is super fast considering other products that I have had shipped into the country.


----------



## Diamond Marsh (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey, I had been looking around the web for info on getting seeds sent to Australia (Victoria) and ending up going with The Attitude Seedbank. Great service. Arrived in under two weeks, neatly packaged. All up choosing, the stealth postage, 5 seeds (feminised skunk #1 + 1 bonus came to AUD$60 ish. Not bad I thought (so long as they grow). 
Peace


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 29, 2014)

Im fucken gay


----------



## Scroga (Oct 29, 2014)

That would be lesbian? lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol...im fucken drunk ...just order ......


----------



## Scroga (Dec 25, 2014)

reidy said:


> Where is my seeds I ordered to Australia no go ripped of bad reply all the time carnt ever track your mail nearly paid 60 dollars for postage cost nothing what your address bonza I'll send five seeds to you and see if they make it my email is [email protected] peace bye


Pays to do your research first bull... 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 25, 2014)

How the hell did you even understand what he was saying Scrogs? All i got was blah blah blah i smoked cones when i was 2 and never learnt english lol


----------



## reidy (Dec 25, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Pays to do your research first bull...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


 True research think I'll fly over their and get my own thanks


----------



## reidy (Dec 25, 2014)

eastcoastmo All good my English can only get better after a few more cones


----------



## Scroga (Dec 25, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> How the hell did you even understand what he was saying Scrogs? All i got was blah blah blah i smoked cones when i was 2 and never learnt english lol


Haha funny fuka! He was saying what all the rest of Em said. ... herd it all b4 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeah true, i read it again and still have no fuckin idea ha ha. 
Hope you had a wicked christmas Scrogs  hope your new years is going to be as big as mine!! 


Scroga said:


> Haha funny fuka! He was saying what all the rest of Em said. ... herd it all b4
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (Dec 27, 2014)

Glad your having fun brother. .. Thanks for the well wishes..Here's to you mate! 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## reidy (Dec 28, 2014)

Why I said I got ripped off is that the parcel turned up with no seeds in it a little case where seeds should be but no room inside case where seeds should be lol all I got was a where is wally mobile case time to try another seed bank


----------



## reidy (Dec 28, 2014)

Photo of it I'll post another on with it open


----------



## reidy (Dec 28, 2014)

No room for seeds


----------



## reidy (Dec 28, 2014)

Another one lol OK I had to do this bonza if you are a business just had to warn other Australian people so they don't get ripped


----------



## reidy (Dec 28, 2014)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Again, the above covers untracked mail options only. Guaranteed shipping options come with free resends as we previously outlined.
> 
> We do not tell lies and we always honour our guarantees.


Bonza thanks for the delivery but no seeds in it lol guarantee what a where's wally I phone back what a joke


----------



## bubblenut (May 29, 2015)

Reidy... tear apart that navy pirate shit... should be in there somewhere mate


----------



## Blazeey (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys.

I'm just wondering if anyone has ordered from Amsterdam Marijuana Seedbank (AMS)

I purchased some goodies from there and just wanted to see if anyone else has.


----------



## bubblenut (Jan 31, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Again, the above covers untracked mail options only. Guaranteed shipping options come with free resends as we previously outlined.
> 
> We do not tell lies and we always honour our guarantees.


Would like to speak in pm.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Feb 3, 2016)

By all means - you know where to find me


----------



## seahunt (Aug 9, 2016)

I ordered some beans from bonza seeds
Have not received them yet, still have fingers crossed
Ordered on the 27th July
No reply from bonza via email or to the ticket I opened
Starting to think I have done my dough


----------



## seahunt (Aug 9, 2016)

*Agent Working on This Ticket*
*Siegfried Achterberg*


----------



## bobqp (Aug 19, 2016)

Ive done orders with attitude ,the vault and PukkaBudz.all 3 companies were great attitude usually gives me about 20 free seeds with every order. PukkaBudz gives about 3 freebie seeds and the vault only a couple of freebies.


----------



## seahunt (Aug 19, 2016)

im still waiting for my delivery to Australia


----------



## bobqp (Aug 19, 2016)

seahunt said:


> im still waiting for my delivery to Australia usually takes about 8 days from other seedbanks. If you live in Queensland you might not get it.all other states are fine. Did they give you a tracking number.?


----------



## Auzziebuddy (Aug 20, 2016)

Attitude. No problems. I only order after reports here and from the top genetics. 100% germ all good so far and all arrived with no issues. 
I ordered initially from the other big one there 0% germ rate. 20 from 20. All different strains. 
Thought it was me doing something wrong. 
Inferior quality. Contacted the bank. Zero interest. I won't use them again.


----------



## seahunt (Aug 21, 2016)

Im still waiting
I guess Bonza seeds are not the guys to be ordering from!
They seem to be a little dodgy


----------



## seahunt (Aug 23, 2016)

I spoke a little too soon
My order arrived 
packaging was excellent


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

seahunt said:


> I spoke a little too soon
> My order arrived
> packaging was excellent


Still...that's piss poor postage speed. All the banks I use are here in under 10 days for half the postage cost!


----------



## seahunt (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes...the speed was slow.
But, my last 3 orders from Herbies, only 1 arrived .
So, I'm really happy they made it through customs


----------



## bobqp (Aug 25, 2016)

Attitude seedbank


----------

